# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Expo West and OAA

## Judy Canty

I am truly crushed at not being able to attend Vision Expo West this year, however, don't forget to stop by the OAA booth, L-3, for info on the 2001 Opticians Convention in beautiful Anaheim, CA!!!

----------

